# General > Music >  Fiddle/Violin Lessons

## jwh151

I'm looking to start taking pupils for fiddle/violin lessons, teaching both traditional scottish fiddle and classical.

I have played the fiddle for over 30 years and am qualified to grade 8.  If you're interested or for further details give me a call on 07868 571379 or PM me.

Thanks

----------

